# Value of used Power Max HD 826OXE



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

Just wondering if $750 is a good price for a used (like new) Power Max Heavy Duty 826 OXE? It has a B&S 1150 motor (250cc and 11.5 ft lb). Not sure what year or model # it is because I haven't seen it yet. If there is anything that I should be looking at/for specially on this machine, please let me know.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

more like 450. 750 is crazy unless its mint with no issues


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Brand new with a three-year warranty they go for about $1,100 and might even go for less at the end of season sales, so $750 is too much for an even slightly used one.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

The current HD 826 OXE (model #38805) is $1300 new. So if it is "like new" then at $650, that's a 50% discount. I'm comfortable with that number. I haven't seen anything comparable for a similar price.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

It's a good price if you are the seller . . . :dizzy:

Buyer . . . not so much.


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

That is about what I paid for the exact same machine 2 years ago. Mine was only a couple of years old at the time and looked (and still does look) brand new. I bought mine in late October. So, basically it was prime selling season - I didn’t have much leverage. All that said this time of year, I would think more in the $500 range around here anyway.

If you do it you want regret it for a minute. It’s is a great machine - love the OHV Briggs!


----------

